
Elon Musk’s highflying 2018: What 150,000 miles in a private jet reveal - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/elon-musks-highflying-2018-what-150000-miles-in-a-private-jet-reveal-about-his-excruciating-year/2019/01/29/83b5604e-20ee-11e9-8b59-0a28f2191131_story.html
======
just_steve_h
"a glimpse at the wild life of America’s most polarizing tech superstar,
underscoring the chaos of a year in which he savaged his enemies as idiots and
pedophiles, smoked weed during a live interview and got sued by federal
authorities accusing him of misleading investors"

 _makes popcorn_

 _watches fanboys ' heads explode_

------
kdmedev
garbage

